# أسئله حول vessels & recovery & mambren



## Ibra2014 (18 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 

عندي كومه اسئله بحثت عنها مطولاً و لم اجد الحلول التي اقنعتني حتى اللحظه ، فارجو منكم المساعده


1- ماهي علاقه ارتفاع TDS في ال feed (raw water) ب كلاً من الانتاج ( product) و recovery 
اقصد ماذا يحصل عندما ترتفع الملوحه في ميه الفيد ل تحليه مياه ابار بنطام (R.O) ؟

2- ما مدئ اهميه ارتفاع ال (recovery)
و هل يؤثر ارتفاعه على الملوحه و الانتاج و ماهي افضل النسب لrecovery ؟

3_ ال vessels كيف يتم تحديد عدد الفيزل لتحليه هل توجد طريقه يعتمد عليها مثلاً ( كل 10 متر مكعب من الفيد واحد فيزل فيه 6 او 7 mambrans) ؟ 


4 _ كم يكون الفرق الطبيعي بين الضغط في المؤشرات بعد high pressure و بعد vessel ؟ 


5_ كم متر مكعب انتاج كلاً من المنبرينات التاليه 

2.5 انش 
4 انش 
8انش 

باليوم او بالساعه ما يفرق .


كل ماسبق اتكلم عن نظام (R.O) و عذراً على الاطاله .. 

دمتم بود


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ارتفاع ال TDS يعني ارتفاع نسبة الاملاح في مياه التغذية وبالتالي يؤدي ذلك الى تقصير دورة الإنتاج بحيث تقل كمية الإنتاج وزيادة عدد مرات الغسيل للوحدة
ثانيا اذا كنت تقصد بارتفاع ال Recovery زيادة الكمية الداخلة على الفزل الثاني فهذا يدل على ان هناك حاجة لغسيل الفزل الأول اما بخصوص افضل النسب فتعتبر هذه النسب حسب التصميم للوحدة وزيادتها او نقصانها مؤشر لوجود خلل ما اما انغلاق الممبرين والحاجة الى تنظيفها او انثقابها والحاجة الى تبديلها وبالإضافة لذلك يلاحظ ارتفاع ملوحة المنتج .
باقي الأسئلة ترتبط بالقياسات التصميمية للوحدة وكفائة كل ممبرين ( ضغط او تدفق او فرق ضغط )
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Ibra2014 (5 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير يا "مهندس نبيل" و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## باسم العراقي 2016 (9 يناير 2016)

*مهندس نبيل عواد الغباري انا محتاج مساعدتك في حساب اضافة المواد الكيمياوية للتحليه*


----------



## ِasemx1 (6 مارس 2016)

ياريت حد يفيدنا بطريقه حساب كميه حقن مانع الترسيد Antiscalant لاى نوع ولنوع osmotec 1141
تحياتى لكم


----------



## امير صبري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

Thank you so much​
​


----------

